# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Δωρεάν κλήσεις σε κινητά μέσω Voip!

## andrew_sh

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει υποθεί αλλού:
Όταν το voipbuster είχε ακόμα την Ελλάδα στους δωρεαν προορισμούς, μπορουσε κανεις να μιλήσει με κινητά δωρεάν! Ακόμα και με trial account.
Οδηγίες:

Παίρνουμε 0030 210 11880 000
"Παρακαλώ, μπορείτε να με συνδέσετε με το 69.....  ??
- "Ευχαρίστως"

Και τώρα γίνεται αλλά τις χρεώνει σα σταθερό

Μπορεί κάποιος να το δοκιμάσει με το voipdiscount που έχει την Ελλάδα στα δωρεάν?????????????

----------


## BoGe

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει υποθεί αλλού:
> Όταν το voipbuster είχε ακόμα την Ελλάδα στους δωρεαν προορισμούς, μπορουσε κανεις να μιλήσει με κινητά δωρεάν! Ακόμα και με trial account.
> Οδηγίες:
> 
> Παίρνουμε 0030 210 11880 000
> "Παρακαλώ, μπορείτε να με συνδέσετε με το 69.....  ??
> - "Ευχαρίστως"
> 
> Και τώρα γίνεται αλλά τις χρεώνει σα σταθερό
> ...


Δηλαδή το 0.010/λεπτό που χρεώνει, τόσο σε ενόχλησε που ακόμη και με αυτόν τον τρόπο θες να φύγεις και να γλυτωσεις το μικρό αυτό ποσό;
Τώρα να δούμε που το έγραψες εδώ πέρα, για πόσο καιρό θα ισχύει γενικά άραγε;

----------


## andrew_sh

> Δηλαδή το 0.010/λεπτό που χρεώνει, τόσο σε ενόχλησε που ακόμη και με αυτόν τον τρόπο θες να φύγεις και να γλυτωσεις το μικρό αυτό ποσό;
> Τώρα να δούμε που το έγραψες εδώ πέρα, για πόσο καιρό θα ισχύει γενικά άραγε;


Με ενοχλεί που δεν είναι δωρεάν τα σταθερά. Γι'αυτο πάω voipdiscount.
Και για τη vivodi έχει αναφερθεί εδώ και καιρό αλλά δεν το έχουν κόψει

----------


## BoGe

> Και για τη vivodi έχει αναφερθεί εδώ και καιρό αλλά δεν το έχουν κόψει


Αυτό με τα σταθερά χωρίς χρέωση το δέχομαι.
Αυτό με Vivodi, δεν είμαι σύγουρος τι θες να πεις.
Όμως άλλο το τηλεφώνημα να έρχεται από έξω και άλλο απο Ελλάδα μέσα.

----------


## aklpts

Οντως δουλευει παντως με τα κινητα. Απλα δεν ηξερα οτι η newsphone εχει υπηρεσια που σε συνδεει με κινητα. Τι εξυπηρετει δεν καταλαβαινω.

----------


## ssonic

Η Newsphone χρεώνει την κλήση προς το 11880 προς 1€/λεπτό. Οπότε όταν σε συνδέει προς κινητό, τρέχει η *πανάκριβη χρέωση* και αυτή βγάζει κέρδος από τη διαφορά, αφου η κλήση προς κινητό δεν πάει πάνω από 0,20€/λεπτό  :Wink:

----------


## aklpts

> Η Newsphone χρεώνει την κλήση προς το 11880 προς 1€/λεπτό. Οπότε όταν σε συνδέει προς κινητό, τρέχει η *πανάκριβη χρέωση* και αυτή βγάζει κέρδος από τη διαφορά, αφου η κλήση προς κινητό δεν πάει πάνω από 0,20€/λεπτό


Για ποιο λογο ομως να ζητησεις να σε συνδεσουν, και να μην παρεις μονο σου το κινητο?

----------


## StavrosDog

να κλειδωθει και να εξαφανιστει παραυτα...  :Razz:

----------


## ssonic

> Για ποιο λογο ομως να ζητησεις να σε συνδεσουν, και να μην παρεις μονο σου το κινητο?


Αν καλείς από Ελλάδα δεν έχεις κανέναν απολύτως λόγο! Απλά είναι άλλη μία υπηρεσία για να σε ξεγελά και να παίρνει τα λεφτά (ύπουλα) από κάθε θείτσα και θείο που τους λένε «Θέλετε τώρα να σας συνδέσουμε απ' ευθείας χωρίς έξτρα χρέωση;» Αλλωστε υπάρχει λόγος να καλείς το 11880 όταν είναι *ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΟ και με χρέωση υπερδιπλάσια* από τον ανταγωνισμό; Ασε που υπάρχει και το whitepages.gr του ΟΤΕ!

Όταν όμως καλείς μέσω κάποιων VoIP υπηρεσιών του εξωτερικού, η κλήση χρεώνεται σαν αστική. Συνεπώς «συμφέρει» να κάνεις το παραπάνω κολπάκι  :Wink:

----------


## andrew_sh

> Αυτό με Vivodi, δεν είμαι σύγουρος τι θες να πεις.


Το ίδιο κόλπο παίζει και στη vivodi.

----------


## spirosta

Εμένα γιατί στο voip buster μου βγάζει με το κόλπο αυτό κατηλημένο?

----------


## pan.nl

> Εμένα γιατί στο voip buster μου βγάζει με το κόλπο αυτό κατηλημένο?


Δηλαδή εννοείς παίρνεις το 0030 210 1188000 και ακούς ήχο κατειλημμένου? Καμιά φορά αλλάζει η δρομολόγηση των κλήσεων μέσω Voipbuster και δεν παίρνει τα 3,4,5-ψήφια. Δοκίμασε λίγο αργότερα, πολύ πιθανόν να πιάσεις γραμμή.

Όντως, πολύ καλό το "κολπάκι", αλλά φοβάμαι πως πολλοί θα το καταχραστούν και κάποια στιγμή θα πάψει να ισχύει.

----------


## nrg_polini

Το θεμα ειναι παιρνεις και τι λες; Ετσι στη ψυχρα συνδεστε με στο ταδε νουμερο; χαζο δεν ειναι;

----------


## pan.nl

> Το θεμα ειναι παιρνεις και τι λες; Ετσι στη ψυχρα συνδεστε με στο ταδε νουμερο; χαζο δεν ειναι;


Αφού οι ίδιοι προσφέρουν τη δυνατότητα απευθείας σύνδεσης με τον επιθυμητό αριθμό (call completion, όπως το αποκαλούν), τότε γιατί να είναι χαζό? Παίρνεις, ζητάς να σε συνδέσουν και τελείωσε...

----------


## spirosta

ΤΟ πρόβλημα που είχα ήταν τελικά ότι έπαιρνα το 0030 210 11880 000 και όχι ...210 11880 00 οπότε και δεν με συνέδεε... thnxs... θα κάνω τα πειράματα μου...

----------


## Tem

> Αφού οι ίδιοι προσφέρουν τη δυνατότητα απευθείας σύνδεσης με τον επιθυμητό αριθμό (call completion, όπως το αποκαλούν), τότε γιατί να είναι χαζό? Παίρνεις, ζητάς να σε συνδέσουν και τελείωσε...


και γιατί δηλαδή να μην συνδέεσαι απευθείας ?

----------


## StavrosDog

τι θα λεγατε να το αφησουμε το αναθεματισμενο και να μην το κουραζουμε επιπλεον...

εναλλακτικα αν θελετε μπορουμε να το δημοσιευσουμε και στα ΝΕΑ η στο ΕΘΝΟΣ για να κλεισουν την ''τρυπα'' μια ωρα αρχυτερα...

----------


## tbl

Γιατί πάντα μα πάντα όταν περνάει λίγος καιρός και μαθεύεται κάτι καλό, βγαίνει ένας έξυπνος σε ένα public forum και το λέει;

Για την ιστορία, πιο παλιά λειτουργούσε και με e-voice.
Τώρα πια είναι θέμα χρόνου να μην δουλεύει απο πουθενά...

----------


## jasonpap

+++StavrosDog
+++tbl

----------


## pan.nl

Πάντως πλέον δε μπορώ να καλέσω το 11880 μέσω Voipbuster. Ε, πόσο θα κρατούσε...εκτός αν είναι θέμα routing της Betamax.

----------


## nrg_polini

Θεμα routing ειναι.

----------


## golity

Αυτό το θέμα θα αυτοκαταστραφεί σε 1 λεπτό...

κάποιος μοδεράτορας να βοηθήσει παρακαλώ  :Whistle:   :Razz:

----------


## johnkall69

> Αυτό το θέμα θα αυτοκαταστραφεί σε 1 λεπτό...
> 
> κάποιος μοδεράτορας να βοηθήσει παρακαλώ


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα....!
Ομολογό πως δεν το είχα σκεφτεί καν όλο αυτό το κόλπο και όταν το διάβασα πέθανα απο τα γέλια.  :Laughing:  Συγχαρητήριααααααααα  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## nnn

Auto destruct sequence engaged.

 :Closed topic:

----------

